# Breakout board compatibility?



## BurntFingers (Mar 15, 2020)

I have some of these:





I'd like to use them on some projects but as you can see there designed for the DC jack to be side mounted by the switch. My boards have the 9v at the top of the pedal PCB where the DC jack lives, like pedalpcb designs.

So... How to use both together? Run a wire from 9v jack, to the switch board, then back to the pedal PCB? In to the board at the usual spot up top, then another wire to jump from there to the switch?

I guess I don't have to use them but I'd like to get them used for something.


----------



## Cybercow (Mar 21, 2020)

You run the DC jack wires from the top of the pedal down to the foot of the pedal where the stompswitch will live. Then you can use the extra 9v and GND pas to supply the circuit PCB. The idea is to ensure there is 9v at the daughterboard to power the indictor LED thru the CLR. I use a similar daughterboard a lot and do precisely that.


----------



## Gordo (Mar 21, 2020)

Whoa! Tastey use of pushback.


----------



## BurntFingers (Mar 21, 2020)

Cool. Thanks for the pic, although it took me a while to work out what was going on.

I ended up designing my own breakout board in eagle, similar to pedalpcbs design but with some alterations. However the fabrication place is talking about lockdown so it might be a few months before they arrive. 

Thanks again.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Mar 21, 2020)

I’ve got an order of the breakout boards that Pepers Pedals designed on the way, any day now...


----------



## BurntFingers (Mar 22, 2020)

Nostradoomus said:


> I’ve got an order of the breakout boards that Pepers Pedals designed on the way, any day now...



He's in Dunedin and I'm in Auckland so (relatively) that's not too far from me, but shipping is taking a hit and slowing down. However there's a ton of stuff on those breakouts I just won't use.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Mar 22, 2020)

Same here but I’m just at the beginning phase of learning eagle and it was the cheapest option haha.


----------



## BurntFingers (Mar 22, 2020)

Makes 2 of us. I dived in last week and have already redesigned my schematics about 40 times. I'm working on a guvnor pedal with a single tone knob so it's a 3 knobber. I just ordered the prototypes then spotted a few things I'd like to change.

I have no idea what I'm doing.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Mar 22, 2020)

Seems to be the best way to learn, just friggin do it!


----------



## BurntFingers (Mar 22, 2020)

Nostradoomus said:


> Seems to be the best way to learn, just friggin do it!



Forgot to mention. The madbean eagle library is a massive help if you're designing pedals. It's got the right sizes baked right in to it. 

Gauss Markov has one too but the holes are way too small to be of any use. The madbean library is better in every way.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Mar 22, 2020)

That was the first thing I downloaded haha


----------

